# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Phần mềm CBS lập trình máy uốn CNC

## zinken2

Có bác nào có phần mềm này hoặc biết ở đâu bán không ạ. Mình đang cần phần mềm này và Card PCI MPC08 + mở rộng. AI biết chỉ giúp. XIn cảm ơn.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

nghe lạ ghê

----------


## h-d

cái này em nghĩ chị na làm máy chắc có bán linh kiện

----------

